# Poor hummingbird



## Gilda (Aug 19, 2006)

While outside this AM ..DH discovered this hummingbird that could not fly very well. He picked it up and discovered a small drop of blood on his hand so we figured it had been in a fight..it seems to be a young half grown one...as soon as he took it over to the feeder it drank while still in his hand !! Sad news is it can't fly well enough to protect itself..it's feathers seem to be messed up. It can fly about 4 ft before crashing. Anyways, we are trying to give it time to heal overnight, and see if it can fly better tommorrow...if not the poor thing is doomed... we have no wildlife rescue here .....thought you all might want to see pictures


----------



## Heather (Aug 19, 2006)

Ohh, poor wee thing.  
So, he looks pretty happy there with you Gilda, I wonder if he'll improve. If I were sick, a few days in your lovely porch would make me feel better, I'm sure. Then again, it might also make me never wish to leave!


----------



## Gideon (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad you found it and not the cat


----------



## kentuckiense (Aug 19, 2006)

I hate to be the one to bring bad news, but I'd have to imagine that the odds are stacked pretty highly against the little guy. Hummingbirds must feed constantly to maintain their metabolisms, and from what I understand, nectar is a supplement to insect catching(anyone know for sure?). It's great thing you're doing and I hope he makes it! Just make sure he keeps feeding!


----------



## Gilda (Aug 19, 2006)

You are right Kentuckiense..they do need protein in addition to the nectar. We can actually see them outside catch gnats flying around. I tried one that had caught on my sundew on the end of a toothpick...I think it dropped off. We thought about mashing a banana to attract gnats and placing it near the perch....where are the fungas gnats when you need them ! 
There is a food supplied by only by vets , that I read about. You have to mix it daily because of spoilage....
she seems a little stronger ..flapping her little wings and she flew a couple of feet with some dexterity but she is not ready for the 'real' world !


----------



## DavidM (Aug 20, 2006)

That is a really tiny little bird, hope it makes it


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2006)

Gilda said:


> You are right Kentuckiense..they do need protein in addition to the nectar. We can actually see them outside catch gnats flying around. I tried one that had caught on my sundew on the end of a toothpick...I think it dropped off. We thought about mashing a banana to attract gnats and placing it near the perch....where are the fungas gnats when you need them !
> There is a food supplied by only by vets , that I read about. You have to mix it daily because of spoilage....
> she seems a little stronger ..flapping her little wings and she flew a couple of feet with some dexterity but she is not ready for the 'real' world !




You might try adding a bit of powdered protien mix (atheletic health food store stuff) to your nectar mix. I used to keep lorys (like Lienlu). On a pure nectar mix (which they loved) they lost weight and almost died. I found a recipe that included a bunch of the powdered protien and a jar of baby food chicken. They loved this even more and thrived.


----------



## Gilda (Aug 20, 2006)

Rick said:


> You might try adding a bit of powdered protien mix (atheletic health food store stuff) to your nectar mix. I used to keep lorys (like Lienlu). On a pure nectar mix (which they loved) they lost weight and almost died. I found a recipe that included a bunch of the powdered protien and a jar of baby food chicken. They loved this even more and thrived.


 Thank you Rick ! With your expertise , could you advise ratio..I wouldn't want to mix a ton of it up since she eats like a "bird ". Say in a half cup of nectar what amount protein powder would you use ? TIA !


----------



## Gilda (Aug 20, 2006)

*Update*

She seems to fly a little better one minute and then not at all the next...very frustrating ! I have contacted an animal rescue and hope to hear frorn them in the AM. This is where she heads when she attempts to fly....there are 6 "wires" for her to choose from and it's only about 3 feet from her perch...


----------



## Heather (Aug 21, 2006)

Let us know what you find out! 
I like her perch.


----------

